# Nurgle's birth



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm a big fan of Nurgle and would like to know more about him.
When was he born?
Was he born 2nd or 3rd?
What was the event of his birth?


----------



## BrotherArcadius (Jan 3, 2011)

Grandfather Nurgle is indeed the oldest of the Chaos gods, his province of course being pestilence, but also despair. Most of his followers acutely feared death in their lifetimes, usually from disease he himself has caused, thus they go to his banner to avoid it. Nurgle's sacred number is 7, his colors green and brown. While not widely accepted, it is believed Nurgle holds ther Eldar goddess Isha in his realm, where he experiments on her to create new diseases. Nurgles greatest enemy is Tzeentch, as were Nurgle seeks to destroy through rot, Tzeentch seeks to change and evolve.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

> Grandfather Nurgle is indeed the oldest of the Chaos gods...


Actually, GW has already established that Khorne was 'born' first, during the human Middle Ages, so he would actually be the 'oldest' of the Chaos Gods with both Tzeentch and Nurgle coming after him. When exactly, I cannot say nor do I think that GW has actually revealed when they were born.

Oh, and you forgot in the Isha rumor that Nurgle loves her deeply but only knows to express his love in one way, subjecting her to his greatest diseases as he creates them.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

BrotherArcadius said:


> Grandfather Nurgle is indeed the oldest of the Chaos gods...


I believe Khorne holds that title, unless you have a source of course. I'm not sure when Nurgle was born; all we know is Khorne was the first and Slaanesh was the last.

Just going off logical speculation, I'd guess Nurgle closely followed Khorne and was born during a great plague, like the Black Death or perhaps the Spanish Flu. But without any concrete evidence, that really just came out of my butt.

Edit: Akatsuki has the lightning skills of a ninja. Doh! Why does that analogy make sense...

Nurgle loves everyone. He wants to spread his greasy love to the entire galaxy, but of course some people just don't understand when they're receiving a gift. Isha is no exception.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

I have always thought that Nurgle suffers from a server case of split peronality. there the whole plange god of death thing, then there his happy, it all going to be fine, take two there small and lets get a puppy! attude. i cold expand on this, but this is not the thread for. My question is this, how come when the other choas gods were born (Nurgle Khone, Tzeentch,) how came they did't open massive warp rifts like Slaanish did?


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Interestingly Nurgle came into being shortly after the first McDonalds restaurant was opened. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

See this thread. Several things mentioned there can also be applied to Nurgle.



dragonkingofthestars said:


> My question is this, how come when the other choas gods were born (Nurgle Khone, Tzeentch,) how came they did't open massive warp rifts like Slaanish did?


I think this is the most interesting question. In short (and ignoring the incomprehensible nature of the warp for a moment), their births probably did create huge amounts of warp turbulence, just that humanity wasn't _"developed"_ enough (shall we say) to have recorded such an event, or even known what it truly was.

It should also be noted that it's implied the only reason Slaanesh's birth caused the Eye of Terror was due to her unparalleled attunement to the Eldar race. The Eye of Terror devouring the heartland of the Eldar Empire; the primary concentration of their depravity. Khorne, Nurgle and Tzeencth may not have had a similar situation whereby a single source (concentrated in a single region) was supplying their coalescing forms. Thereby their births were not as _"coherent"_.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Davidicus 40k said:


> Edit: Akatsuki has the lightning skills of a ninja. Doh! Why does that analogy make sense...


Oh, I think we both know why.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't understand how Khorne could have been the first Chaos God. He draws his power from anger and hatred which are emotional things (organic) unlike Tzeentch whose power is from change. Change is universal and has been around long before life (organic creatures (humans, eldar, etc)) 
So in my mind, Tzeentch should have been ever-constant and primordial.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Androxine Vortex said:


> I don't understand how Khorne could have been the first Chaos God. He draws his power from anger and hatred which are emotional things (organic) unlike Tzeentch whose power is from change. Change is universal and has been around long before life (organic creatures (humans, eldar, etc))
> So in my mind, Tzeentch should have been ever-constant and primordial.


In the simplest terms, each God was born from four primordial emotions, perhaps _the_ four that all other emotions spring from. Khorne was born from anger, Tzeentch from hope, Nurgle from despair and Slaanesh from desire. But they are also fed by the emotions that stem from these four base emotions. All of the violent emotions such as hatred feed Khorne while Nurgle is also empowered by all manner of sorrow and fear. A common misconception is that Slaanesh was created by the Eldar. Slaanesh always existed, the excesses of the Eldar brought about his manifestation, but that would have happened regardless of the actions of the Eldar.

As we've been saying, the Chaos Gods have always existed within the Warp and their 'births' are merely them transitioning from a dormant state into awareness.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Akatsuki13 said:


> In the simplest terms, each God was born from four primordial emotions, perhaps _the_ four that all other emotions spring from. Khorne was born from anger, Tzeentch from hope, Nurgle from despair and Slaanesh from desire. But they are also fed by the emotions that stem from these four base emotions. All of the violent emotions such as hatred feed Khorne while Nurgle is also empowered by all manner of sorrow and fear. A common misconception is that Slaanesh was created by the Eldar. Slaanesh always existed, the excesses of the Eldar brought about his manifestation, but that would have happened regardless of the actions of the Eldar.
> 
> As we've been saying, the Chaos Gods have always existed within the Warp and their 'births' are merely them transitioning from a dormant state into awareness.


That is a great post especially about the Eldar. I always seem to overlook that they all were everpresent but the Eldar made his manifestation.
You what? I'm in a generous mood right now because I raped everyone in halo right now so, have some rep :drinks:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Akatsuki13 said:


> As we've been saying, the Chaos Gods have always existed within the Warp and their 'births' are merely them transitioning from a dormant state into awareness.


Thats how were looking at it anyway. In the warp things are much, much more fucked up and incomprehensible.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

> In the simplest terms, each God was born from four primordial emotions, perhaps the four that all other emotions spring from. Khorne was born from anger, Tzeentch from hope, Nurgle from despair and Slaanesh from desire. But they are also fed by the emotions that stem from these four base emotions. All of the violent emotions such as hatred feed Khorne while Nurgle is also empowered by all manner of sorrow and fear. A common misconception is that Slaanesh was created by the Eldar. Slaanesh always existed, the excesses of the Eldar brought about his manifestation, but that would have happened regardless of the actions of the Eldar.
> 
> As we've been saying, the Chaos Gods have always existed within the Warp and their 'births' are merely them transitioning from a dormant state into awareness.
> Reply With Quote


Yes the chaos gods have always existed and, due to the way time flows within the warp, have never existed. Khorne was most likely "born" first because people (and other creatures of the galaxy) were bashing the brains out of each long before they felt any other emotions.



> Thats how were looking at it anyway. In the warp things are much, much more fucked up and incomprehensible.


thats pretty much it.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I think the order should be

Khorne, Tzeetch, Nurgle ,Slaanesh 

Khorne cause we Know he was first

Tzeetch cause Khorne hates magic But nurgle doesn't mind it so it would make sense for Tzeetch to come next and Nurgle to be born into magic

Nurgle see above.

Slaanesh cause we know he/she/it was last.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

Some sources have stated Tz as the oldest, and thus the first of the chaos gods.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Lux said:


> Some sources have stated Tz as the oldest, and thus the first of the chaos gods.


Fancy quoting them?


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Actually I think Lux may be confusing the WFB fluff with that of 40k's fluff, cause I think Tzeentch was the first Chaos God in WFB world. Though I'm not a hundred percent sure about that. It's been months since I've read WFB Chaos fluff.


----------



## Jerushee (Nov 18, 2010)

Akatsuki13 said:


> Actually I think Lux may be confusing the WFB fluff with that of 40k's fluff, cause I think Tzeentch was the first Chaos God in WFB world. Though I'm not a hundred percent sure about that. It's been months since I've read WFB Chaos fluff.


This might actually be the case


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

From what I've read, Nurgle came into being after the fall of the Roman Empire during the Justinian plagues in the 600's. Khorne came afterward, but gained power more swiftly than Nurgle and thus was the first to reach full blown godhood. Then the Black Plague rolled in and Nurgle got so many promotions that he was giving high fives with the Blood God before GW switched the fluff around and Khorne went from a god of battle and honor to just "BLOOD LOL" 


He also loves cooking and Isha is always eager to see what he comes up with.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> Yes the chaos gods have always existed and, due to the way time flows within the warp, have never existed. Khorne was most likely "born" first because people (and other creatures of the galaxy) were bashing the brains out of each long before they felt any other emotions.
> 
> 
> 
> thats pretty much it.


If the gods have alway existed, and never, does that mean that they are a self fufilling prohacy? 

if they always existed then does that mean they always infulced the events that would bring there own creation? 

Slaanish drove the eladar farther down there road, tzeentch the same,ectra. 

If the Choas gods have always existed then that means the only question is what is the quntifable point they became noteable to are world? In this view the choas gods are less emotions and more manfestations of nature that spread though all of this univers and all other univeres, (string thory) there is no one point you can point to that is there birth, they have always been and always will the point is when they can began to infunce are reality other then dark whispers in dreams and start mutataten, ploting, lunching deamon invasions and giveing gifts, you know, hard, energy depleating stuff. 

this means that there always there, Slaanensh was there before the fall was compleat, it was only after it that he could have a notable impact other then the afformentioned whispers and minnor influnce.


----------



## High Marshall Mendark (Jan 25, 2009)

Is it not true that the necrons existed many millenia before humanity was even out of the sea and eating bananas from trees?? Did they not seek to close the warp of even then? I would infer then, that, chaos was already powerful and gods? So where are we getting all this Black Death, Roman empire and other crap? Just say it was humanity that caused them (very unlikely) there would have been sooooooooooo many more cases for them to be conceived before any of that!


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

High Marshall Mendark said:


> Is it not true that the necrons existed many millenia before humanity was even out of the sea and eating bananas from trees?? Did they not seek to close the warp of even then? I would infer then, that, chaos was already powerful and gods? So where are we getting all this Black Death, Roman empire and other crap? Just say it was humanity that caused them (very unlikely) there would have been sooooooooooo many more cases for them to be conceived before any of that!


You haven't been doing your Plastic Army Men homework, it seems. 

At that the time of the C'tan and all that, the Warp did exist, yes. But at the time it was a 'blank slate' so to speak. The Chaos Gods would slowly manifest into being within the warp after Mankind's uprising. Before it was just home to other fun critters like Enslavers and the like.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> You haven't been doing your Plastic Army Men homework, it seems.
> 
> At that the time of the C'tan and all that, the Warp did exist, yes. But at the time it was a 'blank slate' so to speak. The Chaos Gods would slowly manifest into being within the warp after Mankind's uprising. Before it was just home to other fun critters like Enslavers and the like.


what the heck is a enslver any way? i know what they do, but not what they look like, or are, are they deamons?

and im getting off topic. :wasntme:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

> what the heck is a enslver any way? i know what they do, but not what they look like, or are, are they deamons?
> 
> and im getting off topic


not sure if they are daemons because they are more like jellyfish-daemons of the waro ro something. Although I have no idea what their doing now.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> not sure if they are daemons because they are more like jellyfish-daemons of the waro ro something. Although I have no idea what their doing now.


Iekk, looks like the bastard child of a tick, octpus, tryanid and a heliome ballon.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Yeah. The Necrons didn't like those guys at all. Hogging up all the food supplies and whatnot- they were the reason they tried to seal off the Warp. 'Course, now that the Big Four rolled into town they have a little more motivation to do it.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

wombat_tree said:


> Interestingly Nurgle came into being shortly after the first McDonalds restaurant was opened. Coincidence? I think not.


:laugh: No coincidence there my freind :laugh:


----------

